# Double sided spd pedals



## Andrew_Culture (20 Aug 2012)

So I finally got some MTB style spd shoes for forty quid (on special at local LBS) so now I need pedals.

I'm guessing double sided pedals might make things easier? Or do standard spd always sit the right way up when unclipped?

The going price for double sided spd pedals on eBay (Outland?) appears to be £30. The lbs has random brand pedals for £40.

Does anyone have a set in the bottom of a box somewhere that they would like to convert to cash, or should I stop being a cheapskate and go buy the lbs pedals?


----------



## djb1971 (20 Aug 2012)

Some bargain pedals if you want new 

http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...b/shimano-pedals/shimano-m520-spd-pedals.html

http://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/pedals


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Aug 2012)

djb1971 said:


> Some bargain pedals if you want new
> 
> http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...b/shimano-pedals/shimano-m520-spd-pedals.html
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/pedals



Wow, thanks for this!


----------



## djb1971 (20 Aug 2012)

Chain reaction have some on sale too.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Aug 2012)

Thanks, I'm going to try Merlin based on the logic that I've never heard of them before and the product reviews mention fast service


----------



## djb1971 (21 Aug 2012)

I've never had any problems with Merlin, always fantastic service


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Aug 2012)

djb1971 said:


> I've never had any problems with Merlin, always fantastic service



You have sealed the deal, thanks again for your help.


----------



## The Brewer (21 Aug 2012)

I have THESE on my commuter and find them okay, the spd part can not be the right way up when taking off from lights, but manageable. 
THESE are on my Cube and love them, have to change shoes though if I wish to pop the shop on it


----------



## defy-one (21 Aug 2012)

Wiggle are doing those for £18.99


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Aug 2012)

The Brewer said:


> THESE are on my Cube and love them, have to change shoes though if I wish to pop the shop on it


 
Really?? I have the same on mine and ride them almost all the time with standard trainers, whether that's down to the offy or a 75 mile road ride.

Stu


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2012)

Keep en eye on ebay. 520's often go for sub £15 new. 520's are good, effective, and reliable. 540's better still, thought you pay for the privilege.

I'm a heathen who uses normal MTB pedals on road bikes too, simply so i can use any of my shoes on any of my bikes.


----------



## The Brewer (22 Aug 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Really?? I have the same on mine and ride them almost all the time with standard trainers, whether that's down to the offy or a 75 mile road ride.
> 
> Stu



No I couldn't ride a bike with double sided spd's in trainers, personally I think it's a bit silly to even try to go the shops and dangerous for longer rides


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Aug 2012)

We must have very different trainers, then! I think it's equally silly to put a pair of SPD shoes on to ride to the local kwik-e-mart.

Stu


----------



## Cubist (22 Aug 2012)

Ffs forget 520s, they're cheap for a reason. Spend a bit more on some PD M 530s or some A520s if it's for a roadbike.


----------

